# Tarjetas adecuadas para clonación de SIM



## gustavomoss (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y he llegado a él después de buscar en multitud de ellos. Este es el adecuado, creo, para mi consulta.

He clonado mi SIM en una ocasión para no tener que sacarla y meterla cada vez que quería utilizarla en el coche.

El problema es que fue hace mucho y ya no encuentro la misma tarjeta que utilicé entonces, una silvercard, creo recordar, con los chips 16F84 y 24C16.

He encontrado tarjetas con parámetros parecidos, pero no iguales, por ejemplo aquí COELMA Todoelectrónica http://todoelectronica.com/tarjetas-...c-328_411.html o aquí DUOLABS http://www.cellularcenter.it/2002/esp/index.jsp.

¿Alguien podría decirme cual de ellas podría servirme?

Muchas gracias a todos


----------

